# Fire and Gas Detection



## رمزة الزبير (9 يوليو 2012)

Fire and Gas Detection
نرفق لكم الممارسة العملية
GP 30-85
Fire and Gas Detection
الصادر عن شركة BP لعام 2009 م وهويحوي العديد من المواضيع المهمة وفي نظري يعتبر مرجع هام جداً للمتخصصين.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (15 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك أختنا رمزة تحياتي لك ملف ممتاز


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (5 أكتوبر 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## زياد رزق (6 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك اختنا العزيزة ممكن الكود القادم انا فى حاجة الية 
ISA-TR84.00.07-2010, Technical Report, Guidance on the
Evaluation of Fire, Combustible Gas and Toxic Gas System
Effectiveness


----------



## virtualknight (8 أكتوبر 2012)

الشكر الجزيل على هذه المشاركة القيمة


----------



## medhat56 (25 أكتوبر 2012)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------

